
Show HN: We pitch your project to 100 founders - wishrider
https://launchpropeller.com/#/pitch
======
whustlers
Hi - I think it is a great idea.And I saw the list - it seems good value.

However, wanted to understand the real value. Would you be creating links, and
this is useful for SEO? I am unable to understand the exact service.

I for an example work directly with entrepreneurs while interviewing them on
my series - [https://womenhustlers.com](https://womenhustlers.com).

Do you think, a service like this could help me reach out to more people
looking to build profitable businesses(like the one I publish)?

~~~
wishrider
I think the interesting part is that I contact founders that recently launched
a project. Maybe after the launch they get exposed to a lot of new pain
points, for example now they have to write invoices or do customer relations
management which they never did before. That might be a good opportunity to
catch their attention.

It works like this: I have a list of places where startups get featured and I
select the startups from those websites and contact them. Those are all
projects that have recently launched.

Womenhustlers sounds like a good fit, other founders are a good target
audience I guess.

------
gus_massa
Is there a free tier? Without a free tier the post is more an ad than a
ShowHN.

How did you get the list of the "50 recently launched projects"? Is it op-in
or it is just spam? Or it is just the list of your previous 50 users?

~~~
LaunchPropeller
Hi, I have a list of places where people post their startups and I select the
startups from those websites and contact the founders. Here is the list if you
are interested:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15dhXBP8MhN5bFYf0Yk3r...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15dhXBP8MhN5bFYf0Yk3rL9X3DIvlBA06iN9qb-
cwUoQ/edit#gid=0)

~~~
gus_massa
Perhaps I'm misreading, but it is a very bad idea if someone else submit a
ShowHN for you. People here expect the owner to answer questions and provide
more information.

